# Quito, Ecuador - Home to some of the Highest Scrapers in the World



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you for creating this thread, JuanPaulo! It's fast becoming one of my favourites here at SSC. All the photos are amazing! This thread has shown me just how beautiful and unique Quito really is. I love this photo of the nuns. Is that a cake she is carrying? Looks like one anyway. 

Hope you keep posting :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Quito its a really very nice, beautiful city no doubt that :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Thank you Parisian Girl and Christos! Your comments are what make these threads all worth it! @ Parisian Girl: totally agree, the nun is holding a cake. I luv that picture because the sepia tones give the image a timeless feeling to it. I imagine nuns have been walking those streets since the beginning of time


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Really beatiful city i see how ignorant i was i really thought quita had just a little modern center and the other areas were older and without buildings BUT I'M AMAZED WONDERFUL QUITO IS AT MY TRAVEL LIST NOW


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Thanks Brazilteen! Glad you now have one more stop on your list kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Here are some vertical shots I have found on the Ecuadorian Forum (pics by Ecuadorian forumers, flickr, panoramio, etc.) Credits to all their authors.

Por Karen Rodriguez, Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> Thank you Parisian Girl and Christos! Your comments are what make these threads all worth it! @ Parisian Girl: totally agree, the nun is holding a cake. I luv that picture because the sepia tones give the image a timeless feeling to it. I imagine nuns have been walking those streets since the beginning of time


Welcome, JuanPaulo! :cheers:

Yes, actually, when I first saw this photo I found it quite difficult to put an age to it ... it really does have, as you described, a timeless feel about it. It's a wonderful capture indeed. It really makes you think..

These latest photos are just stunning! I have now put Quito on my must-see list also! No doubt it would be a wonderful life experience to visit such a far away and unique place as this.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Quito


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!! ... there are 2 threads about Quito here!!!

Nice photos indeed, it seems Quito has the same atmosphere than Cusco in its downtown.


----------



## tgabriel19 (Jan 11, 2011)

What i like the most is the parks and green areas ! very nice!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

It's so nice to see new photos here! Quito is so charming and beautiful with lovely green open spaces. Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## rodincouch (Nov 19, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> A few more Quito shots. Not taken by me, credits to all their authors.
> 
> author unknown


Very impressive aerial shot!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_2343 by Sailing Nomad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Palacio Presidencial (1922), Plaza de la Independencia (Plaza Grande), Quito, Ecuador by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1253 by Sailing Nomad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Casa de Benalcázar, Ciudad Vieja, Quito (1534), Ecuador by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

accordionist, Ciudad Vieja, Quito, Ecuador by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Sunday morning, Calle Garcia Moreno, Ciudad Vieja, Quito, Ecuador by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1253 by Sailing Nomad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1087 by Sailing Nomad, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Iglesia de San Francisco (1605), Ciudad Vieja, Quito, Ecuador by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

brother, Iglesia de San Francisco, Ciudad Vieja, Quito, Ecuador by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

nave, Basilica La Merced (1747), Ciudad Vieja, Quito, Ecuador by lumierefl, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by iontichy_2000, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

More to come! :cheers:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Lovely pics. I always look forward to new updates on this thread. :cheers2:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito! by Paúl Z., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by iontichy_2000, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuador - Quito 5-27-11 [TS3] (22) by dwilnai, on Flickr


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

wowwww!!!!

it truly is "Home to some of the Highest Scrapers in the World"!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito from the air by shadowdoc31, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

El Ejido by Valebug, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Norte 2 by Enhelm on Panoramio


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by *benjamin*, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito - El Panecillo - by UlrichRayer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ECUADOR - Nevado Cayambe! by JuanSe., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito (Ecuador) by El Sueño del Rey, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

View of Quito with Cotopaxi from the trail on Pichincha by Gosia Bryja, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Easter Week Quito by MetropolitanTouring, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador by briandubois, on Flickr


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Qué maravilla Quito!!!!
Estuve allí en el 2001 pero, aunque en ese momento el casco histórico estaba IMPECABLE, en estas fotos veo a una ciudad completa muy limpia, embellecida por atractivos edificios modernos, mucho movimiento!
Felicitaciones a los quiteños!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

JuanPaulo said:


> View of Quito with Cotopaxi from the trail on Pichincha by Gosia Bryja, on Flickr


The setting is breathtaking!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

balthazar said:


> The setting is breathtaking!


You can see five mountains with year-round snow from Quito:Cayambe, Antisana, Cotopaxi, Illinizas, and Chimborazo. During the rainy season (winter) some of the other peaks like Pichincha, Corazon, Rumiñahui, etc. also get snow cover on their peaks :cheers:

The view you liked is to the south east. To compliment it, this is the view to the south west with Mounts Chimborazo, Illinizas, Corazon, and Atacazo from left to right:


View of Quito from the trail on Pichincha by Gosia Bryja, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito 2011 by fallarto (Franklin León), on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito 2011 by fallarto (Franklin León), on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by Daniel Blanlot, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito: 13 Jan 2011 by judy.wurr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

El Ejido de blanco by Diario El Universo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito moderno (4) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

JuanPaulo said:


> El Ejido de blanco by Diario El Universo, on Flickr


Locura de foto.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Blvrd NNUU 16 por marino boy, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by Ricardo Willson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Blvrd NNUU 20 por marino boy, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

070917_133203_D80al Qutio by Labanc / Mikola Ákos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Antenas at the top of the teleferico hill and looking down at Quito by Chad Memmel, on chanatrek


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Linda ciudad, me gusta mucho:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

.firefox_gringoJPG by xavieres, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

TeleferiQo 11 by Mulotin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Boys & Girls by Cycle for Water, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ejido y CF Patria13 por marino boy, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

PARQUE ECOLÓGICO LAS CUADRAS by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## laduchessa (Sep 5, 2011)

Muy bonita esta ciudad, gracias por las fotos!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Thank you Vasthrash and laduchessa for checking and commenting on this thread kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

P1000461 by EricBesse, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Blvrd NNUU 23 by marino boy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC_0023 by congochris, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Avión aterrizando en Quito - Plane landing in Quito by andrestoledoandrade, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ejido y CF Patria14 por marino boy, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Ecuador 14 by al-ien back from Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Great updates thanks!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_9293 by JPBennett1, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Bodas 2012 - Iglesia de la Compañía by Fotografo de Bodas Quito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by J O S H U A, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

_PF10001 by Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza de la Independencia Quito by Fotografo de Bodas Quito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito11052.jpg by keithlevit, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_3956_7_tonemapped by J O S H U A, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Noches Patrimoniales, Exhibición de VW Escarabajo by Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito11054.jpg by keithlevit, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Presidental Palace at night. by PurposeTravel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Basílica del Voto Nacional - Quito, Ecuador by Foto Hochmann, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito 2011 by fallarto (Franklin León), on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

View of Downtown Quito from the side of Guagua Pichincha by Vladimir Minakov, on Panoramio


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC_5364 by Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito11055.jpg by keithlevit, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

_PF10021 by Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Asómbrate con lo inesperado! Noches Patrimoniales by Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito_night_blue by zanatefilms, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador by Ronald Bradford, on Smugmug


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Time to turn the page and go back to daytime pictures kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito por marinoboy III, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_0274 by Andean Travel Company, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito por marinoboy III, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Landing in Quito by RTWin30days, on Smugmug


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_0011 by Andean Travel Company, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

rep salvador 8 por marino boy II, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_6849.jpg by evanmiller77, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Parque Alameda Quito - Ecuador by StayRude, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

1106 - by Deve82, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

1041 - by Deve82, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Cathedral by DAD August 12, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by Pimpampel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito 2012 San Francisco Church by gladner, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito-3 by  Jleon99, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

CAMBIO DE GUARDIA ESCOLTA PRESIDENCIAL by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito-13 by  Jleon99, on Flickr


----------



## stockholmcity (Jul 27, 2012)

la capital de ecuador


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

First of all - Quito looks very nice, very clean and modern.

My question is:

Quito lies very high above the sea - so are there problems with health if people with asthma and bronchial disease want to visit Quito or live there?

Are there any experiences how the climate is for such health conditions?

thanks

Ronald


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful. :cheers2:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ronald34 said:


> First of all - Quito looks very nice, very clean and modern.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> ...


I believe the altitude has no effect on people that suffer from asthma or other respiratory conditions. Of more concern is people with high blood pressure or heart conditions. However, it is all about acclimatization to the altitude. When you arrive by plane, you will likely feel that going up a flight of stairs is like sprinting around the block. With the pass of the days your body adjusts to the lower oxygen in the air and eventually you will not notice much of a difference. Thanks for visiting the thread!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Antisana by fotoswhoanne, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Centro Historico de Quito by Sacha_Green, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito y Neblina2 by fotoswhoanne, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

2444-Quito by Jills82, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza San Francisco by Sacha_Green, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Mansion del Angel, Quito, Ecuador by beerboy_md, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

1 Quito, Ecuador by Bhiravi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito-1 by  Jleon99, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

rep salvador by marino boy II, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

rep salvador 8 by marino boy II, on Flickr


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

I love my capital... everyday gets better.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Quito...:cheers:


----------



## stockholmcity (Jul 27, 2012)

Quito is fantastic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some very nice updates from Quito :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Thank you guys!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by Ijou Films, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Old Town Street Scene by lizfalvo, on Smugmug


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1760 by Dennis and Esther, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito: Seguridad de la Gonzalez Suarez depende de la UPC de Bellavista by Diario La Hora


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Quito looks like a very nice place. kay:

What amaze me the most with all these pics is how much trees there are around the city even on those extreme high altitudes. In scandinavia where I live no tree can survive in areas above 900m above the sea level, making the high altitude areas look almost dead.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely Ecuador...thanks for the beautiful images @JuanPaulo. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito. View from Virgen de Quito: Basilica del Voto Nacional by Jonas Tonboe, on Smugmug


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled, by Sanigobass on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Church and Convent of San Diego, Quito by Andrew Howe, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro Paulo Carreira (Jan 15, 2008)

Linda cidade! Eles mantiveram a parte antiga e colonial intacta, ao lado de uma cidade moderna e vibrante. Parabéns!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled, by Sanigobass on Flickr


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

What a successful urban planning, I still remember many years ago when i read about Ecuador I felt it was still under-developed country with bad infrastructure , now many parts of Quito already look like First world


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Calle Montufar, Quito by Andrew Howe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

P1020175 by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

P1010827 by Andrew Howe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

FACHADA DE LA IGLESIA Y CONVENTO DE SAN FRANCISCO EN QUITO by Marcelo Quinteros Mena, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ejido y Planetario by marino boy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

rep salvador 8 by marino boy II, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quicentro, by Unknown Author


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

View from Pichincha Volcano by Magali Goirand, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Música en el Centro Histórico de Quito by Sacha_Green, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Mural, Quito by Andrew Howe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuador. Quito. Iglesia de san Francisco por César Angel. Zaragoza, en Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos, as always. Love those murals. :cheers2:


----------



## igespal (Feb 24, 2009)

neeext page


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IGLESIA DE GUAPULO by Carolina Peñafiel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Ecuador by M&MdelEcuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

SAL_7561.jpg by sal pella, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

parque de Quito by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Fachada by nati_va, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

parque La Carolina by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Vuelta Ciclística a Colombia - Partida by Ministerio Deporte Ecuador., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

PROCESION VIRGEN MADRE DOLOROSA by Carolina Peñafiel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by lorivb, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

SAL_7586.jpg by sal pella, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Ecuador by M&MdelEcuador, on Flickr


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

I just love my capital


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

P1020585 por ChanHawkins, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito 092 por Matthew H. Slater, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

P1020618 by ChanHawkins, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Teleferico's View by djlowry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

03 Edificio Onix, Diez-Mueller Arquitectos, Quito-Ecuador by Arquitectura Sebastian Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

af1306_8631 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

great


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito por Quinto Sol Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QUITO: Kitofff... by Sebas Muñoz Morales L.D.C ETERNO, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QUITO: Kitofff... by Sebas Muñoz Morales L.D.C ETERNO, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QUITO MEJOR DESTINO TURISTICO by AGENCIA ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QUITO MEJOR DESTINO TURISTICO by AGENCIA ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Andrea Barrionuevo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Hogar Javier by uioinvest, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito 017 by Matthew H. Slater, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito 080 by Matthew H. Slater, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Zona financiera UIO por marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Bulevard 24 de Mayo by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Al Trabajo en Bici No 55 by Cancillería Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Yellow Building by djlowry, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Per. Salvador by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## belray_o (Nov 11, 2012)

*Que hermosa ciudad es Quito, espero conocerla en algun momento, patrimonio de la humanidad, muy cuidada, preservando sus tesoros y en contraste muchos aspectos modernos que dialogan con su pasado.*
*Las fotos espectaculares, felicitaciones.*


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito desde el aire. Shyris y NN UU by Esteban1357, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador by Peter Musolino, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

La Cancillería festeja el Inti Raymi by Cancillería Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuadorian Eagle Plaza - Quito by Aubrey Kingston, on Flickr


----------



## igespal (Feb 24, 2009)

http://especiales.elcomercio.com/2012/11/fotoform/quito/iframe.php?id=827


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

La Ronda Quito 1 by budgora, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

QUITO the most beautiful city in the world :banana::banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito_IMG_2159_1 by ahaswerus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

MARISCAL by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

View of Quito by The Alien and The Avocado, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

by Marisela Murcia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Intercambiador Las Bañistas by EPMMOP, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Juan Paulo excelente thread el que has echo mostrando lo hermosa que es nuestra capital :colgate:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Cupula, Quito EC by Erikson R, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Al Trabajo en Bici No 70 by Cancillería Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ministry of Culture by pathensch, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Ecuador by michaelhersrud, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_3704.jpg by Lefleur2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by livesdetoured, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC08012 by Hector Eduardo Vaca Moncayo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Av. Gonzales Zuares by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_3603 by Cassio Sader, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Centro Historíco - Quito - Ecuador por Cristobal Ocaña, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Iglesia de Santo Domingo - Quito por Wilo Enríquez - hc1wy, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

2013 11 09_Quito_0574_E por © Álvaro Antoni, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

2013 11 09_Quito_0546_E por © Álvaro Antoni, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

2013 11 09_Quito_0519_E por © Álvaro Antoni, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

2013 11 09_Quito_0506_E por © Álvaro Antoni, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Quito por Alex Ponce EC, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

20061230-Swissotel Quito-29.jpg por cundithj, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Ecuador - Quito 2013 por Helecame, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Iglesia Guapulo Quito Ecuador por sady vega, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Calle La Ronda Quito 1 por sady vega, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

San Francisco Quito - Ecuador por Ricardo Zambrano P., en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Centro Historico Quito 1 por sady vega, en Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

Place by San Francisco Church por NoBigShot, en Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

P1040954 by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Al Trabajo en Bici No 68 by Cancillería Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito_5 by ahaswerus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_2288-344281092-O by schoenof, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

P1040979 by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Monasterio de Santa Clara by Quito Turismo / Quito Visitors' Bureau, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Airport  by Oriol Battestini, on Aviation Corner


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

San Francisco Square Quito by globaltrekkers.ca, on Flickr


----------



## iknyu (Jul 18, 2006)

Ese aeropuerto es el nuevo de Quito?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

iknyu said:


> Ese aeropuerto es el nuevo de Quito?


Si, es el nuevo aeropuerto ubicado en el valle interandino al este de la ciudad. 

Yes, it is the brand new airport located in the inter-andean valley due east of the city.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Carlos Alberto Noriega, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

untitled-115.jpg by keretterek, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

untitled-166-2.jpg by keretterek, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

2013-02-09 Sierra-5816 by fotowogo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by FTH SMITH, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

INAUGURACIÓN DE LA PRIMERA ETAPA DEL PARQUE DE GUÁPULO by Secretaría Comunicación Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

RX100M2_00241 by nsakharo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito2-6927 by adrianwing, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito and the El Ejido Arch by Jonathan and Eric, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Amusement Park - Pichincha Volcano - Quito, Ecuador by lukasz007, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador by lukasz007, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Tramo vial - Fase I by EPMMOP, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

INAUGURACIÓN DE NUEVO CENTRO DE INVESTIGACIÓN CRIMINAL by Sio El Ciudadano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

La Mariscal by marinoboy III, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Centro histórico  by marino boy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

RECORRIDO POR PARQUE QMANDÁ by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

INAUGURACIÓN DE LA PLATAFORMA DE RECREACIÓN DE SAN DIEGO by Presidencia de la República del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Barrio Orquídeas / Quito / Ecuador by [ Exspirit ], on Flickr


----------



## danieloc (Feb 9, 2008)

I miss my capital


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

9A4B1935.jpg by galapagosclassiccruises, on Flickr


----------



## Marcosebas (Aug 2, 2011)

great pictures :cheers:


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful city, beautiful natural setting. Hope to visit it one day


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

...Antisana desde Quito by Henry Javier Hinojosa Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Museo de la Ciudad by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza de San Francisco by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza de San Francisco by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Site-Specific de Roberto Noboa en el CAC by Luciana Musello, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ventana a la ciudad by Haydin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza de San Francisco by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito histórico-47 by Emilianorodr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Teleferiqo Love by Chris Rubey, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito histórico-7 by Emilianorodr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Highlands, Quito, building, Gonzalez Suares Avenue, photography by Sebastian Oquendo, 0311 by Surtrek South American Travel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Carlos Alberto Noriega, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Surtrek, South America, Ecuador, Highlands, Quito, Downtown, Central Bank of Ecuador, photography by Sebastian Oquendo, 0264 by Surtrek South American Travel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Altitude by Daniel Romo., on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by exedu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito trepando las colinas. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Relampagos en Quito - Ecuador by Alejandro Lozano Cazar, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

More pictures coming!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC05257 (2) by velvetrose36, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza Borja Yerovi by Visita Quito / Quito Turismo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

CAMBIO DE GUARDIA PRESIDENCIAL by Vicepresidencia Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

069-Quito by DavidAllenBender, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

teatro nacional sucre by Visita Quito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Spirit of the Andes, Ecuador. by Flash Parker, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Mitad del Mundo by descubriendoelmundo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza Borja Yerovi by Visita Quito / Quito Turismo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito by mbhpics on Smugmug


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Hotel Holiday Inn QUITO by quito avanza, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

hotel in Quito by Greg Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Quito is a truly amazing and beautiful capital city. It's very picturesque especially since its surrounded by forest and mountains.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Aereo by Armando Prado / El Comercio, on El Comercio


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by night by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Looking through Quito by Daniel Romo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Aereo by Armando Prado / El Comercio, on El Comercio


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza Chica Quito by Charly Torres, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Aereo by Armando Prado / El Comercio, on El Comercio


----------



## pak_souljah2008 (May 9, 2008)

nice


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito desde otra perspectiva by Visita Quito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

El verano pintando ventanales by Visita Quito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Centro Norte 17:30 by Andrés Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Kate Burke, on Flickr


----------



## CARLANGAS81 (May 4, 2010)

Great updates JP!!


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice pictures of Quito


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1762 by Dchiriboga, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC_0475 by cueva_lovelle, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuador, Quito, old town, La Merced P9090176 by Ian Withnall, on Flickr


----------



## broadcast20081 (Feb 24, 2014)

[/url]Quito, Ecuador by Peter Musolino, on Flickr[/IMG]
https://www.flickr.com/photos/97779...oUB-p7bfvb-dSakcz-4yh4xb-fhZZkf-qKsfBD-bZVTGN


----------



## broadcast20081 (Feb 24, 2014)

*La Compania Church (Jesuit Congregation)*








[/url]Ecuador. Quito. by Mauro Tessari, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Plaza San Francisco - Quito by Henri Leduc, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Quito & Ecuador by Rios Valles, on Flickr[/IMG]

CARONDELET PRESIDENTIAL PALACE








[/url]Carondelet Palace, Quito by Jokin Zurutuza, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

MINISTRO WALTER SOLÍS INSPECCIONÓ LOS TRABAJOS DE AMPLIACIÓN DE LA VÍA PIFO-COLIBRÍ by Ministerio Transporte Obras Públicas Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by Cédric Charest, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

CAMBIO DE GUARDIA by Vicepresidencia Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DSC_0127 by cueva_lovelle, on Flickr


----------



## b-b tomek (Jul 9, 2006)

^^
Beautiful
I love mountain cities :heart:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

TheCasualties by Oskar Changoluisa, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito from El Teleferico by Cédric Charest, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuador 9/2015 by nic herrera, on Flickr


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice City. How is it to live in the City if someone has Asthma?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by Andrés Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

79 by Andrés Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## mensolú (Jul 27, 2015)

JuanPaulo said:


> The title of the thread refers to the "highest" as in "altitude above sea level" and not the "tallest" in height. Remember that Quito is at an official elevation of 2,850 meters above sea level with parts of the city going well above 3,000 meters. kay:


In that case the highest high-rises in the world are in La Paz, Bolivia, which stands at roughly 3,650 meters above sea level.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

mensolú said:


> In that case the highest high-rises in the world are in La Paz, Bolivia, which stands at roughly 3,650 meters above sea level.


That is why the title of this thread says "Home to *Some* of the Highest Scrapers in the World" kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Wanderers, out above Quito, Ecuador by thaddeus cesari, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

San Agustín - Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

View of Quito by csw27, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Callejeando por Quito 2. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito ciudad de contrastes. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_0208_SC_copy by Rene Leubert, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Centro Histórico de Quito. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_9595_SC_copy by Rene Leubert, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Descubriendo Quito by Visita Quito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Volcan Pichincha by PhotoMK, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuador 2016 by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuador 2016 by Hugo Zea, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Historic Center by Helene Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Independence Plaza, Quito by Helene Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ekopark_02 by Edgar Leon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Iglesia Guapulo by Victor Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Amazing photos of Ecuador!!!
I always want to visit this beautiful country.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito moderno 2. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

GOBIERNO ENTREGÓ LAS INSTALACIONES DEL NUEVO COMPLEJO JUDICIAL AL NORTE DE QUITO, PICHINCHA, 02 DE FEBRERO 2017 by Sio El Ciudadano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito's Architecture by masole95, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DJI_0003 by Esteban Mateus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ecuador 696 by donfaw, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

198A0158 by Esteban Mateus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by TomNDavid Travels, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

2017-020437 by Wayne Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_9595_SC_copy by Rene Leubert, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DJI_0005-2 by Esteban Mateus, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito histórico-47 by Emilianorodr, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Teleferiqo by KTEA2010, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

South America by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## PeruGian12 (Jan 11, 2017)

Beautiful city


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

17504381_1250686018380538_4958207564768304744_o (1) by M&MdelEcuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

19 (1) by M&MdelEcuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by TomNDavid Travels, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Time to start a new page kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, between volcanoes and clouds by Marco Antonio Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

URIBE & SCHWARZKOFP / YOO QUITO by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

El Panecillo as seen from the library roof by Steve Walker, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Cafeteria Rio Intag on Ocho y Medio


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

24 de Mayo - Batalla de Pichincha by DISEÑO FOTOGRÁFICO, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice ☝


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza Turquia by obrasquito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QUITO TENIS Y GOLF CLUB by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QUITO by marino boy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Plaza de la Sabiduría by obrasquito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

ESCALADA EN ROCA / LA CANTERA by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

CAMBIO DE GUARDIA PRESIDEMCIAL 22 ENE by Agencia de Noticias ANDES, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Looking good in Quito......great updates Juan..:applause::tyty::applause::tyty::applause:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Centro Histórico de Quito by Visita Quito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

REHABILITACIÓN INTEGRAL LA MARISCAL 2015 by obrasquito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ciudad Mitad del Mundo by Daniel Lahuasi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

HORACIO LEON, CHILE by PGA TOUR LA PGA TOUR, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Parque lineal de la Villaflora by obrasquito, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

REHABILITACIÓN INTEGRAL LA MARISCAL by obrasquito, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

What an amazing city!!！！


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

COTOPAXI OTRA MIRADA by Andrés Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Down Town by Rim de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_0984 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Returning to Quito from the Galapagos 051117 by LarryCon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1000 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Cumbayá by Daniel Lahuasi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

gita fuori porta a quito - ecuador - 18/09 - 25/9/2018 by paolo, on Flickr


----------



## b-b tomek (Jul 9, 2006)

JuanPaulo said:


> COTOPAXI OTRA MIRADA by Andrés Camacho, on Flickr


It looks like Fuji


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1016 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1021 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

#centrohistorico de #quito #ecuador by Xavier Villafuerte, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

20190104-489.jpg by Steve Bramhall, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, between volcanoes and clouds by Marco Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

That title is very misleading.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

jalapenopepper89 said:


> That title is very misleading.


It is not misleading as the title says "highest" and not "tallest". At approximately 3,000 meters above sea level, Quito has some of the highest high rise buildings in the world kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

IMG_1075 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Violonchelo by Danny Arte, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito Ecuador by Juan Sebastian Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by ANDRES FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by Condor Drone Photography


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by ANDRES FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by ANDRES FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by ANDRES FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador by ANDRES FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador. by Kaylee Knights, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Source


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The FEI Jumping World Challenge Final 2019, Quito (EQU) by Fédération Equestre Internationale, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by ANDRES FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by Miguel Tomé, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Ornate yellow house, Calle Venezuela, Quito, Ecuador by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Corner houses, Calle Sucre at Calle Venezuela, Quito, Ecuado by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

City and mountains from Calle Mariscal Sucre, Quito, Ecuador by Paul McClure, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DJI_0164 by Raúl Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

And getting higher......how tall is the highest??..:?:?


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ the one in the above picture on the right is the current tallest with 100m (328 ft). However there is another tower by Bijarke Ingels (BIG) being built at the moment that will be 132m (435 ft). This one will be Quito's tallest once completed: Quito - ICON


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito, Ecuador by Rudy Cano, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Time for a new page kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito sunrise by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

FACHADA ASAMBLEA NACIONAL. QUITO, 20 DE FEBRERO 2020. by Asamblea Nacional del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Untitled by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by DAMIANO Ecuador, on Twitter


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

The old Town by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito-ecuador_28455261964_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

FACHADA ASAMBLEA NACIONAL. QUITO, 20 DE FEBRERO 2020. by Asamblea Nacional del Ecuador, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

quito-ecuador_28970674022_o by Qing Yu, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **sly sly* ​


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)




----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Quito by ANDRES FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

DJI_0024 by Raúl Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Solari_001 by Raúl Tapia, on Flickr


----------

